# طلب مساعدة كيف أصنع هوائي لتقوية ارسال الموبايل



## طائر من الشرق (9 يوليو 2010)

طلب مساعدة كيف أصنع هوائي لتقوية ارسال الموبايل
الرجاء من يقدر على المساعدة يساعدنا
ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

http://www.diylife.com/2007/12/10/create-an-emergency-cellular-antenna/ 
http://www.wisebread.com/no-signal-5-quick-ways-to-boost-your-cell-phone-reception


----------

